# I am 14 yrs old stepson, please help



## comfort0095 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,

My father abondoned me since day one, i have been raised by my stepdad who has been a great father figure to me. When we watch a movie s(we have canal+ and we usually love to watch movies as a family), if it happens to be a story of stepfather / stepmother raising a child is always ending as that the stepfather/mather is the bad guy. It makes me feel so uncomfortable. I am 14 years now.

Are there any movies that shows stepfather/mother as a good guy? I want to rent one to show some appreciation and make him know that I do value him so much


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

how nice, just the very fact that you are asking makes it becomes evident that your stepfather already knows how much you love him and appreciate his fatherhood.

I blame disney and old fairy tales for the stereotype

The only movie that comes to mind is "Love Actually" with Liam Neeson playing a positivie and loving stepfather, but it isn't focused on him and it's R rated.
The movie Stepmom, Julie Roberts plays a stepmother who changes to become a good mother and is rated PG-13.

Of course there are plenty of adoptive father roles that are portrayed positively, while not the same, it is similar. (Daddy Warbucks comes to my mind from Annie.)

but yeah, not too much of positive role models for step parents in the movies


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

How sweet! Thank goodness for the good step-parents in the world who are there when your biological parents aren't.  I have no movie suggestions for you, but I wanted to say that I have a step-dad (not legally, he's technically a family friend) who has been there for me when my real father wasn't. He's such a big part of my life and my mom's life, I don't know what we would do without him. He's the man I call 'dad' and he calls me his daughter. He has always been there for me when I needed him and he would never let me down! You and I are very lucky to have our step-fathers in our lives! I wish they made more movies about the positive and important role they play! Hoping you find a great movie to share with him! I think it's great you have him in your life! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## comfort0095 (Oct 24, 2011)

Amostrecovered and YlinPrincess

Thank you both for your input. I have seen Julia Roberts movie, it was nice one. we saw that long time ago.

It is very sad that there are very few movies with positive role models for step parents.

Anyone who knows more please i am looking for more


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

do you have a video camera? why not make him a movie conveying what you feel? when I was your age my friends and I made movies and it was a lot of fun. That was the VHS days too, so today it is a lot easier to edit and add music, etc


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Une liste de films à la carte avec dénouements heureux pour l'étape parents

- Stepmom
- Love Actually
- Yours, Mine & Ours (comédie)

(I am assuming you speak French, Canal+ is a Quebecer channel, Videotron is the only one who carries it other than Bell Satellite)


----------



## imhereforadvice (Apr 11, 2011)

As a Stepmother, it is very sweet to read your posting, and I love what you are trying to do for your Stepdad. I'll be honest, it sucks that there aren't more movies/books relating to Stepparents in a positive light. Here are some reasons as to why: (this artical is long, but informative) Wicked Stepmothers . 

Maybe you can print it out and read it sometime. It explains why Stepparents, (Stepmom's in particular) have such a bad rep. It would be somewhat cute if you were to explain this to your Stepdad, and tell him how you feel about the fact that there aren't many movies painting the Stepdad in a positive light, but that you wish there were. I also agree with AlmostRecovered that you can make your own movie sometime too, or even write a book/short story. My Stepdaughter acknowledges me every Mother's Day, and I absolutely love that. 

Maybe even chose a movie that has the average dad as the lead role, and no stepparent in the movie, that reminds you of your Stepdad, and tell your Stepdad that you see that character as him, and that he really reminds you of him. 

Here's another artical: Mother's Day for Stepmoms (The Stepfamily Life) 

Also check out The Stepfamily Life: A Weekly Column By a Real-Life Stepmom for other tips. 

Good luck, comfort0095!


----------



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

That's very nice. I am a step parent, and I'd just suggest you tell him what you wrote. 

As to movies, you're right, Cinderella and others always seen to have a problematic step-parent. 

My father abondoned me since day one, i have been raised by my stepdad who has been a great father figure to me. When we watch a movie s(we have canal+ and we usually love to watch movies as a family), if it happens to be a story of stepfather / stepmother raising a child is always ending as that the stepfather/mather is the bad guy. It makes me feel so uncomfortable. I am 14 years now.

Are there any movies that shows stepfather/mother as a good guy? I want to rent one to show some appreciation and make him know that I do value him so much[/QUOTE]


----------

